# A lot of millennials don't even own can openers...



## kleenex (Dec 3, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/03/mil...d-tuna-but-the-industry-is-fighting-back.html



> "A lot of millennials don't even own can openers," Andy Mecs, the vice president of marketing and innovation for Starkist, said to the Journal.



Is this true???


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2018)

kleenex said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/03/mil...d-tuna-but-the-industry-is-fighting-back.html
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true???


No. It's an excuse for declining sales.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 3, 2018)

The countertop ones make too much damn noise. I tossed mine.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 3, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> No. It's an excuse for declining sales.


 
+1.  And a weak excuse at that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2018)

Caslon said:


> The countertop ones make too much damn noise. I tossed mine.


I've never owned one. Why use electricity when you don't have to? (except for people with mobility issues)


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> +1.  And a weak excuse at that. [emoji38]


I know, right!? [emoji16]


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2018)

_"To Ken Harris, managing partner at Cadent Consulting Group, the bigger picture is about *convenience*.

...The main priority for canned tuna companies now, according to Harris, should be packaging that *makes it easy to remove and drain the tuna*."_


What an idiot I am! I never realized opening a can of tuna was an inconvenience. To me it's a quick and easy lunch. I can have it ready in the time it takes to make toast. Oh, wait. Toast is inconvenient too. Say good by to toasters.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2018)

I use a handheld can opener because it is easier for me to clean and store than an electric one. 

Eventually, the can opener will go the way of the church key that has a bottle opener on one end and a pointed can punch on the other.  I have a couple of them kicking around in the kitchen drawer but I have not needed them in years.

I probably should try tuna or SPAM in a pouch.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 3, 2018)

I just use a manual can opener, too.  I have a couple of those little sharp pointy openers with a bottle opener on the other side, they are still useful.  

I only use the bottle opener when I have a Corona.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 3, 2018)

Interesting discussion.

In the '70s, electric can openers were the be all and end all.  I can't tell you how many my (ex) husband and I gave to family members for Christmas...coppertone, harvest gold, avocado green.  You get it.  Well, consider the era.  Thankfully those days have passed.  I'm still reeling over avocado green.................

At any rate, my go-to openers have changed because of hand limitations.  I have an electric (battery-operated) "grabber" that holds on to a jar lid and twists it off.  My fingers/hands are grateful for that.

 I'm also happy that some canned food companies have included the "pop-top" lid removers.


In time millenials may have to look at opening things differently.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2018)

I have a can opener that cuts the can around the side of the rim. I especially like this for tomato paste cans. I can scoop out some paste and put the top back on and it stays fresh for a long time in the fridge.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2018)

Sounds like Millenial bashing to me, just to get folks to pay attention.

Got us talking, didn't it? Not such bad advertising after all, maybe.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 3, 2018)

Although it hasn’t worked in years we still have an old, 70’s electric can opener that’s built into the backsplash.  This thing is ugly.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2018)

The thing I liked best about the electric can opener that I once owned, was the knife sharpener on the back. We currently mostly use a Swing-A-Way, wall mounted can opener. I also have one of their hand held openers.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2018)

I have an electric one like Andy's that leaves the top cutproof. Makes for a great bacon grease can.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2018)

When I was a kid, my mom had received a big, fancy electric can opener as a gift one year.

On the rear side of the unit were slots for a a two stage electric knife sharpener. 

I looked at it and figured I could sharpen my ice skates in the knife sharpener if I could just get them into the slots. I eventually realized that if I took the cover off, I could access the spinning sharpening stones. 

After learning how to defeat the safety switch, then running my skates back and forth over the spinning stones for several minutes, the motor blew out a puff of smoke and stopped dead.

The sharpening motors were only supposed to run for a few seconds at a time, and I had burned them out.

I quickly put everything back together and felt terribly a few days later when my mother couldn't use the opener/ sharpener any longer.

I carried this guilt for many years until I finally told my parents what I had done when I was a kid.

They just laughed and my mom mentioned that she hated the thing. It was so difficult to line up the cans properly, and it always left ragged edges on the cans and lids. She only kept it out on the counter because her sister, who came over everyday for coffee, was the person who gave it to her as a gift.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 3, 2018)

I have an _OXO Good Grips_ manual can opener, which is so much faster than an electric can opener. 

The one thing to consider on the "millennials" topic is that many people today tend to eat on the run, so pouches and ring-pull can lids are better suited to that lifestyle. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 4, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use a handheld can opener because it is easier for me to clean and store than an electric one.
> 
> Eventually, the can opener will go the way of the church key that has a bottle opener on one end and a pointed can punch on the other.  I have a couple of them kicking around in the kitchen drawer but I have not needed them in years.
> 
> *I probably should try tuna or SPAM in a pouch.*


 I keep both in my pantry.. The ease of use is great for me and a pouch of either is enough for Jeannie and myself....  
Ross


----------



## Addie (Dec 4, 2018)

Caslon said:


> The countertop ones make too much damn noise. I tossed mine.



So Caslon, what are you using then? A Swingline one that you attach to the wall? 

Aside from my electric one, I still have two manual ones. My mother's can opener where you punctured the top of the can, and one of those small ones that every serviceman was issued. I still cannot use that one. I had to explain to Pirate one day, what my mother's opener was for. He had never seen one before.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2018)

Addie, are you referring to a P-38 or P-51 can opener that servicemen use?

I always keep one or two in my backpacks and B.O.B..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2018)

I have an OXO Good Grips opener, a couple of Swingline handhelds. One is in the bottom of my work bag, in case I don't pay attention to the can I toss in my bag for lunch.  I've never had an electric, Mom had one once.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Addie, are you referring to a P-38 or P-51 can opener that servicemen use?
> 
> I always keep one or two in my backpacks and B.O.B..




I forgot. I have several P-38 and P-51's in my camp gear and the survival kit in the truck.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 4, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I have an _OXO Good Grips_ manual can opener, which is so much faster than an electric can opener.
> 
> The one thing to consider on the "millennials" topic is that many people today tend to eat on the run, so pouches and ring-pull can lids are better suited to that lifestyle.
> 
> CD



I use one of them. Nice big knob to turn with arthritis. 



buckytom said:


> Addie, are you referring to a P-38 or P-51 can opener that servicemen use?
> 
> I always keep one or two in my backpacks and B.O.B..



I have one of those on a Swiss Army knife.


----------



## Addie (Dec 4, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Addie, are you referring to a P-38 or P-51 can opener *that servicemen use?
> *
> I always keep one or two in my backpacks and B.O.B..



Yeah. Which one, I have no idea. I used to manage an apartment complex in Spanaway, WA. I only rented to off base servicemen from Ft. Lewis and McCord Air Base. It is a small one, and try as they might, I could never get the knack of using it.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 4, 2018)

My Swiss Army knives and Leatherman multi-tools come with can openers.  They’re pretty much standard issue.  Some work better than others.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 4, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I've never owned one. Why use electricity when you don't have to? (except for people with mobility issues)


For the same reason I have a woman dentist. They let the instruments do the work. Men use brute force. I can wear the teeth off a manual can opener in a matter of months.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2018)

There was also this style of can opener. I hate to have to use one.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2018)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> ...I can wear the teeth off a manual can opener in a matter of months.




Maybe you're doing it wrong.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 4, 2018)

taxlady said:


> The thing I liked best about the electric can opener that I once owned, was the knife sharpener on the back. We currently mostly use a Swing-A-Way, wall mounted can opener. I also have one of their hand held openers.



Those knife sharpeners on the back of electric can openers ruined a lot my mother's knives over the years.  Fortunately, she never bought a good knife, so it was never a huge loss when she had to throw one away.  We have never owned anything but a manual hand held can opener.  We had a power outage here last summer, and a neighbor had to come over and borrow ours to open a can of soup.  They only had an electric opener, but could heat up the soup on their gas range.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I forgot. I have several P-38 and P-51's in my camp gear and the survival kit in the truck.



Yep, always had at least one of these for a long time.  Don't have one any more - haven't seen one in a while.  Always got one in a pack of C-rations when I was in the Army, and I hoarded them... had at least a half dozen of them at one time.






This is my "modern" emergency can opener, the Swiss army Knife for the 21st century.  I have 2 of these Gerber multitools, one in the house and one in my F-150.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 4, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Maybe you're doing it wrong.


 Or... maybe he should let the woman of the house open the cans..  
Ross


----------



## roadfix (Dec 4, 2018)

I carry these with me every day in my man purse.   A flashlight and a multi-tool.   That can opener is the least used tool, but you never know...


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2018)

As a boy scout I learned you can open a can with a hunting knife.


----------



## blissful (Dec 4, 2018)

Since 23% of millennials live with their parents, they are using their parent's can opener.
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/10/nearly-25-percent-of-millennials-live-with-their-mom-.html


----------



## Addie (Dec 4, 2018)

taxlady said:


> There was also this style of can opener. I hate to have to use one.



How did you get your hands on my mother's can opener?  I can do some serious damage to a can top with it.


----------



## Rascal (Dec 4, 2018)

I grew up with the one above. I cut myself at least twice.

Russ


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2018)

taxlady said:


> There was also this style of can opener. I hate to have to use one.



Wow, I haven't seen one of those since the 70s. I never knew what it was for whenever I found it in the kitchen tools drawer. 
Shortly before having it smacked out of my hand, most times.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use a handheld can opener because it is easier for me to clean and store than an electric one.
> 
> Eventually, the can opener will go the way of the church key that has a bottle opener on one end and a pointed can punch on the other.  I have a couple of them kicking around in the kitchen drawer but I have not needed them in years.
> 
> I probably should try tuna or *SPAM in a pouch*.



I didn't know Spam came in a pouch. Maybe about twice a year I will purchase the reduced salt can of Spam. Great for a quick meat and egg breakfast. I'll have to look for the pouches. 

I tried tuna in a pouch once. Was not impressed with the amount. Just barely enough for one sandwich. And I still had to slice and dice the celery, onion, and other foods.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2018)

Rascal said:


> I grew up with the one above. I cut myself at least twice.
> 
> Russ



Because I am so short, it was always difficult for me to get enough leverage to push the point of the manual can opener hard enough to pierce the lid. So my mother always kept a small hammer from a toy tool box, so I could tap it in through the metal lid.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 5, 2018)

Every can will have a pull top lid, just give it time.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 5, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Every can will have a pull top lid, just give it time.



That will drive can opener companies out of business!


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Every can will have a pull top lid, just give it time.



I am finding that house brands in the supermarket still require a can opener.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 5, 2018)

I do not like the ring-pull cans. Seems I either get a can only half opened and need to call Himself to pull it the rest of the way, or I cut myself. If those are the only cans in supermarkets, I will never be able to buy canned goods again. 


We got an avocado green combo can opener/ice crusher for a shower gift in 1974. It was this model:







We kept it until we got a refrigerator with a water/ice dispenser. You could switch the ice from cube to crushed. Replaced the can opener part with a hand held Swing-a-Way. We're now on our second Swing-a-Way opener. Three openers in 44 years isn't so bad.


----------



## Kevin86 (Dec 5, 2018)

Food is the prize, a can opener isn’t inconvenient it’s what you gladly do to get into the yummy stuff. It’s like when people apologize for giving me a check, cause now I have to go to the bank and deposit it in my account. Oh no lol if those were my only 2 problems I’d have the easiest life going!

On the other hand my mom has arthritis in her wrists which makes opening cans an issue until we got her a handheld battery operated automatic opener. But she earned it cooking for many mouths over the years and didn’t even complain about her troubles with the manual ones. In this regard I’m glad auto openers were made. 
PS mine is still a manual one


----------



## taxlady (Dec 6, 2018)

Don't even have to go to the bank to deposit a cheque anymore. Just use the banking app, scan it, and type in the info.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 6, 2018)

We still have this butt-ugly electric can opener which hasn’t worked in years.  We have a toaster oven in front of it to hide it from view.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm an avid electric can opener person. I can't stand manual can openers. My husband, on the other hand, was the complete opposite. He refused to use the electric one and kept his own personal manual can opener handy. He always used this kind...


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 7, 2018)

^  That's what I use.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 7, 2018)

Funny how we all have different ways of doing things, even opening cans.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes, it sure is!  Makes for interesting reading.  I remember years ago having an electric can opener, and 3 cats.  OMGosh, when that can opener started they all came running.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 7, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I do not like the ring-pull cans........


 
I don't either....the force used to pull the lids off scare me, I'm afraid I'm going to slip and cut myself.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I do not like the ring-pull cans. Seems I  either get a can only half opened and need to call Himself to pull it  the rest of the way, or I cut myself. If those are the only cans in  supermarkets, I will never be able to buy canned goods again. ...





Cheryl J said:


> I don't either....the force used to pull the lids off scare me, I'm afraid I'm going to slip and cut myself.


Since I have to pull really hard, I'm afraid that the lid will suddenly pop off and I will spill the contents of the can. The risk of cutting myself, which I have done with that kind of can, also doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 8, 2018)

No doubt the manual can opener will be around for some time. It's cheaper for companies to make cans needing can openers.  My inexpensive counter top can opener was loud, like...way too loud...industrial machine workshop loud.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Yes, it sure is!  Makes for interesting reading.  I remember years ago having an electric can opener, and 3 cats.  OMGosh, when that can opener started they all came running.




Mine do that every time. Especially when it's a can of tuna or salmon. They can smell that stuff a mile away.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2018)

Caslon said:


> No doubt the manual can opener will be around for some time. It's cheaper for companies to make cans needing can openers.  My inexpensive counter top can opener was loud, like...way too loud...industrial machine workshop loud.




That and if you don't have at least one manual and your power goes out for a couple of days due to bad weather or some other reason, you're kind of up a creek if you want to open a can that doesn't have a pull tab. So despite my dislike for the manual openers, I'm glad I have a manual handy, just in case. 

I've worked in restaurant kitchens and worked a lot of years in the dietary departments of nursing homes and I remember opening those big huge industrial-sized cans of fruits and vegetables using an opener that was attached to the edge of the metal work tables and you raise the lever, slide the can under, then quickly push down with the lever to punch a hole in the can. Then you twisted the lever around and around and around until the can was open. We had one that was really tough to use and it was like getting a small workout opening cans on that thing.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 8, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Since I have to pull really hard, I'm afraid that the lid will suddenly pop off and I will spill the contents of the can. The risk of cutting myself, which I have done with that kind of can, also doesn't appeal to me.



I use a technique that reduces risk of injury.  I place the can on a flat surface and just pull up on the ring to pop it normally.  Then with that open point turned away from me, I slip my index finger through the ring from the far side, put my thumb in the center of the lid and lever it up toward me until the lid is more than half open.  From that point it peels off the rest of the way pretty easily.  That keeps the pressure I have to apply under control during the first half of the process, and makes slipping unlikely.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 8, 2018)

I usually open 6 cans of tuna at a time to make tuna whatever.    I wish all tuna cans came with pull tops.

My 3 cats are also familiar with the sound of pull tops...


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I usually open 6 cans of tuna at a time to make tuna whatever.    I wish all tuna cans came with pull tops.
> 
> My 3 cats are also familiar with the sound of pull tops...




My cats are too because their Fancy Feast cans (they get one canned treat per day, that I split between the 2 of them and the rest of the day it's kibble) have pull tops, so when they hear me open one, they come running. However, that's the only time they come running when I open a pull-top, so it's like they can tell the difference between human food and cat food


----------



## roadfix (Dec 8, 2018)

They come running even with the sound of opening a can of soda...


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sounds like you have some very savvy cats!

Cats and can openers go together like peanut butter & jelly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 8, 2018)

Our family dog from when I was growing up was smarter than all cats, including the two that owned us. My Mom had a pantry in the basement where she kept canned goods, dried foods like pasta and beans, paper products...you get the idea. You could go down to get anything from that pantry and the dog wouldn't even notice. BUT, pick up a can (or more) of tuna, turn around, and she was right there!  Tail a-waggin' until her full backside was swinging, she's follow up the steps at close range. We have no idea what kind of radar she had, but she did love her some tuna.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 8, 2018)

When handling cans of tuna they do make a peculiar clunking sound....compared to other canned items.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2018)

That is so cute. It's funny how animals know what every move you make means. My dogs have an internal clock and as soon as it hits 3:00pm, they're bugging me to feed them their dinner. On the days I work, however, I'm not home until after 4, so they're all over me as soon as I walk into the house.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 8, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> ....
> I've worked in restaurant kitchens and worked a lot of years in the dietary departments of nursing homes and I remember opening those big huge industrial-sized cans of fruits and vegetables using an opener that was attached to the edge of the metal work tables and you raise the lever, slide the can under, then quickly push down with the lever to punch a hole in the can. Then you twisted the lever around and around and around until the can was open. We had one that was really tough to use and it was like getting a small workout opening cans on that thing.


 
Funny you should mention that....I forgot all about those until now. I worked at a school years ago that had a kitchen, and had the same industrial can opener....really gave the arms a work out . Kind of like this one, but not as new.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Funny you should mention that....I forgot all about those until now. I worked at a school years ago that had a kitchen, and had the same industrial can opener....really gave the arms a work out . Kind of like this one, but not as new.




Yes! Just like that one, although, like you said, not as new. Some of them were super difficult to work and I'd often have to use both hands to crank that thing.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 8, 2018)

Yep, same here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 9, 2018)

That picture and your comments, *Linda* and *Cheryl*, remind me of my high school job working in a nursing home's kitchen. I mostly filled and delivered trays of food to the residents, but sometimes I was drafted to work in the kitchen when they were short-handed. I still can't eat Alphabet soup to this day - one of the residents, Bridget, didn't like the letters. If any of them made it into her mouth, she'd fish them out and put them into my upturned hand.  Oddly, she was my favorite resident! I even made her a birthday cake when she turned something like 90.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 10, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> That picture and your comments, *Linda* and *Cheryl*, remind me of my high school job working in a nursing home's kitchen. I mostly filled and delivered trays of food to the residents, but sometimes I was drafted to work in the kitchen when they were short-handed. I still can't eat Alphabet soup to this day - one of the residents, Bridget, didn't like the letters. If any of them made it into her mouth, she'd fish them out and put them into my upturned hand.  Oddly, she was my favorite resident! I even made her a birthday cake when she turned something like 90.



What a cool story. I miss my days of working in nursing homes. I got quite close to some of the residents and, yes, some of them had some seriously odd habits and 'phobias' 
Normally we would have a second choice on hand for residents who didn't like what was being served for that particular meal. I'm surprised they gave Bridget soup she never liked!


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 12, 2018)

I too have one of those manual jobbers that doesn’t leave a sharp rim, but I’m thinking of getting a battery operated one. My arthritis in my hands is not nearly as debilitating as some of you have, but it is becoming a chore to twist the thing.

Mom had an avocado green electric can opener back in the sixties. It seemed to me very difficult to operate, but maybe that’s cause I was only seven. I also remember it being very loud.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 31, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbmjKCbFLE


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2018)

Looks like they gave them crapulous can openers.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbmjKCbFLE



While it is TV (in other words  not based in actual reality), the fault doesn't lie with millenials. Their parents are to blame.

When I took my son hiking the other day, I brought a can of baked beans to eat after being heated by the fire.

I handed him the can and asked him to open it. He asked me if I had a P-38 handy, then he explained to me why the 38 and 51 were named as such. I never knew that.

When I told him that I didn't know if I had one in my pack (I did), he suggested that we open it in several different ways, from using a heavy bladed knife (my Morakniv or his e.d.c.), to the prepper method of scraping the edge on a coarse rock.

So, who the heck is raising a kid who doesn't know how to use a can opener?


----------



## Addie (Jan 2, 2019)

buckytom said:


> While it is TV (in other words  not based in actual reality), the fault doesn't lie with millenials. Their parents are to blame.
> 
> When I took my son hiking the other day, I brought a can of baked beans to eat after being heated by the fire.
> 
> ...



My kids always got excited when I would tell them about how my mother had to cook during the depression. They always wanted to try to make a dish her old fashion way. Kids love to learn. 

Kudos to you bt for teaching your kid something new and exciting. Daddy of the year!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the video Bucky, I didn't believe it till now.


----------



## Addie (Jan 2, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> I too have one of those manual jobbers that doesn’t leave a sharp rim, but I’m thinking of getting a battery operated one. My arthritis in my hands is not nearly as debilitating as some of you have, but it is becoming a chore to twist the thing.
> 
> Mom had an avocado green electric can opener back in the sixties. It seemed to me very difficult to operate, but maybe that’s cause I was only seven. I also remember it being very loud.



When using a manual opener, the majority of folks use their right hand to twist the knob. If they placed the opener on the left side of the can, it will open the can below the edge of the can. It takes some getting used to, but it does a better and safer job of opening cans.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 23, 2019)

I live in a shared living environment. I try and keep the shared noise down.  Counter top electric can openers make such a loud grinding noise. My electric can opener was the loudest of all my kitchen counter appliances. I got rid of it.


----------



## Addie (Jan 23, 2019)

I have the same problem with self opening pull tab cans. So I use a regular table knife with a handle that fits through the ring. I use that knife for leverage. Saves a lot of pain in my hands. 

For regular can goods I use an electric opener. But I still have my manual one. If I place the manual opener on the opposite side of the can and use my left hand, it will cut the side of the can just under the rim. The side of the cans are a bit thinner that the lid. 

Pirates bedroom is right next to the kitchen and the counter top where the electric can opener is. He sleeps right through any noise that machine makes.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 23, 2019)

I'll take pull tabs anyday.  Just pound the blunt end of a knife into the pull tab top if it doesn't open.


----------



## GilliAnne (Jan 28, 2019)

There aren't too many tins that don't come with a ring-pull. My son has issues with pulling these, so bought himself a device which does the job nicely.

Recently I bought a tin of salmon, not noticing it had no ring-pull on it, and couldn't find a can opener. Hubby lent me the one on his pen knife, but that didn't work. Eventually, after a lot of searching, my son suggested there was one in our motorhome, so I looked and, sure enough, there was my old faithful handheld, manual tin opener - joy!

Do millennials need the contents of the tin already out of the tin?

Gillian


----------



## Addie (Jan 28, 2019)

GilliAnne said:


> There aren't too many tins that don't come with a ring-pull. My son has issues with pulling these, so bought himself a device which does the job nicely.
> 
> Recently I bought a tin of salmon, not noticing it had no ring-pull on it, and couldn't find a can opener. Hubby lent me the one on his pen knife, but that didn't work. Eventually, after a lot of searching, my son suggested there was one in our motorhome, so I looked and, sure enough, there was my old faithful handheld, manual tin opener - joy!
> 
> ...



No. But for the young kids and specially the elderly with arthritic hands, those ring cans make opening the cans very difficult and painful for the elderly. The electric can opener was a blessing for the elderly.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm with Addie on this, thankfully my hands are still strong and workable, but those pull tabs break off too often, and when they don't, it takes strength to pull off the lid. I  just don't want to mess with that frustration.
Down with pull tabs!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I'm with Addie on this, thankfully my hands are still strong and workable, but those pull tabs break off too often, and when they don't, it takes strength to pull off the lid. I  just don't want to mess with that frustration.
> Down with pull tabs!



Recent developments suggest using can openers requires TWO fully functioning hands. I'd love a tuna sandwich for lunch...


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2019)

{{{Andy}}}} A pull tab won't work any better for you. How about one of those tuna envelopes and scissors?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2019)

I think I’ll just ask your neighbor to do it for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2019)

I remember when Mom had her carpal tunnel surgeries.  We had to open cans for her before we left the house or come back at lunch to open them.  Pull tabs would not have helped her.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 29, 2019)

On some smaller cans with pull tops,  if you don't pull up the tab ring just right, it won't break open the can.   Then I use the butt end of a dinner knife and pound it open.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 29, 2019)

Caslon said:


> On some smaller cans with pull tops,  if you don't pull up the tab ring just right, it won't break open the can.   Then I use the butt end of a dinner knife and pound it open.




My point exactly! Pull top cans were invented by just another "genius" without common sense.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 30, 2019)

Just to be specific, it's small juice cans like Dole 6 oz. cans of pineapple juice. Often times, using the pull ring just won't punch open the small round metal hole part in order to pour (if you don't do it just right).  Then I have to awkwardly punch it open with the end of a dinner knife. Most other cans with pull rings work fine at opening the entire lid. Hehe, that is, if the pull ring doesn't snap off from the get go.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 30, 2019)

Caslon said:


> Just to be specific, it's small juice cans like Dole 6 oz. cans of pineapple juice. Often times, using the pull ring just won't punch open the small round metal hole part in order to pour (if you don't do it just right).  Then I have to awkwardly punch it open with the end of a dinner knife. Most other cans with pull rings work fine at opening the entire lid. Hehe, that is, if the pull ring doesn't snap off from the get go.



I have never, ever had any problem getting the pull top off of a 12-fluid-ounce can -- or the cap off of 12-ounce bottle. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Jan 30, 2019)

They sell Metamucil and PreparationH in twelve ounce  cans and bottles, Casey? 

I guess you have to order it from them weekly, huh?


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 30, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I have never, ever had any problem getting the pull top off of a 12-fluid-ounce can -- or the cap off of 12-ounce bottle.
> 
> CD



Years of practice with pop tops have done me well too.. 

I'm pleased when I find pop top cans of pantry items now.. I don't have any problem with them, at all..

Ross


----------



## Addie (Jan 30, 2019)

I finally figured out how to open them. Use a table knife to release the ring to make the first sign of opening the can. Then put the knife in that small opening, pressing it upward and underneath the lid. It separates from the frame of the can. You now have  two choices. Continue to slide the knife under the lid pressing upward and around the lid or grab the tab and pull the lid off.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 31, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> Years of practice with pop tops have done me well too..
> 
> I'm pleased when I find pop top cans of pantry items now.. I don't have any problem with them, at all..
> 
> Ross



That's because you're a man, Ross


----------



## GilliAnne (Feb 9, 2019)

My son has arthritis and uses one of these for ring pull tins with great success.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=.......0..0i10.T1qLLsjYvKU#imgrc=OdRstgrYC4ZVPM:

Gillian


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2019)

Out of the whole lot, this one is the only one that made sense to me. And it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Easy-Grip Ring Puller - Gadgets - Kitchen - Starcrest


----------



## GilliAnne (Feb 24, 2019)

Addie said:


> No. But for the young kids and specially the elderly with arthritic hands, those ring cans make opening the cans very difficult and painful for the elderly. The electric can opener was a blessing for the elderly.



Yes indeed - it's difficult enough for people without arthritic hands!

Gillian


----------

